
First image of a multi-planet system around a sun-like star - MindGods
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-image-multi-planet-sun-like-star.html
======
uxamanda
“The two gas giants orbit their host star at distances of 160 and about 320
times the Earth-sun distance. This places these planets much further away from
their star than Jupiter or Saturn, also two gas giants, are from the sun; they
lie at only five and 10 times the Earth-sun distance, respectively. The team
also found the two exoplanets are much heavier than the ones in our solar
system, the inner planet having 14 times Jupiter's mass and the outer one six
times.”

------
uxamanda
Found a larger conversation on this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23917559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23917559)

